# automatic s14



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

I have a question concerning the automatic transmission on the s14. I would like to convert this s14 to 5-speed manual but what if i can't find the parts like clutch, brake, console etc etc. 

Can the parts from a manual s13 be used to convert this s14, as there is an abundance of s13 hatch in my country.


----------

